# Akainu runs a gauntlet



## giantbiceps (Jul 16, 2015)

1. Mihawk
2. Prime-Shiki
3. Prime-Sengoku
4. Prime-Garp
5. Prime-Rayleigh
6. Prime-WB
7. Prime-Roger

Location: Dressrosa

Intel: Full

Mindset: Bloodlusted

Distance: 10m

Rules: Heal after each fight.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops anywhere between 3 and 6.

He's not beating Prime WB or Roger. The three matches before that could probably go either way.


----------



## Ruse (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at 2 or 3


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Round 1


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Garp.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Garp.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Garp.


----------



## zoro (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Shiki


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Shiki


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jul 16, 2015)

He beats none of them. Mihawk is toss up but leading extreme diff. win for the WSS.

Prime Shiki and Prime Sengoku are comparable to Old WB who would beat Akainu high ( high ) diff.


----------



## Luke (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at Garp.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 16, 2015)

Shiki might be the most overrated character in all of One Piece. He sucks physically (by New World standards) and just has a hax fruit. Akainu would easily beat him.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jul 16, 2015)

MYJC said:


> Shiki might be the most overrated character in all of One Piece. He sucks physically (by New World standards) and just has a hax fruit. Akainu would easily beat him.



Overrated ? How come this oppinion ??

I see Akainu ~ Mihawk < Old WB ~ Prime Sengoku ~ Prime Shiki ~ Prime Rayleigh < Prime Garp < Prime WB


----------



## smoker San (Jul 16, 2015)

Honestly think he stops at one.


----------



## MYJC (Jul 16, 2015)

Captain Altintop said:


> Overrated ? How come this oppinion ??
> 
> I see Akainu ~ Mihawk < Old WB ~ Prime Sengoku ~ Prime Shiki ~ Prime Rayleigh < Prime Garp < Prime WB




Well, I mean, what has Shiki done that would put him on the same level as Whitebeard?


----------



## Ajin (Jul 16, 2015)

As much i like Akainu, i can't see him beating Prime Shiki. So he stops at 2.



			
				MYJC said:
			
		

> Well, I mean, what has Shiki done that would put him on the same level as Whitebeard?



He fought with Prime Garp and Prime Sengoku at the same time for some period of time and manage to destroy half of Marineford in process. 

He was the first man who ever broke out from Impel Down (singlehandedly), and it was in time when both Magellan and Shiryuu was guards there.

Only accidental storm saved Roger Pirates from being killed by Shiki and his fleet. 

He was confirmed as Roger's old rival. 

He was the Whitebeard's enemy and still went to his ship for some chill without giving a fuck. 

_Originally, Oda wanted to have Shiki be mentioned during the meeting between Shanks and Whitebeard. He however held back because he thought it might be too much info for readers and confuse them. At that time, he did not know that the story about the pirate who caused havoc during Roger's time would be made into a movie._ from SBS.

Even after losing half of fleet, both legs and fight style, he was consider as threat for Marines. 

Prime Shiki has actually even better feats and hype than Prime Rayliegh or Garp. I wish Strong World never come, it destroyed a legend.


----------



## Coruscation (Jul 16, 2015)

Movie depictions of... well, everything... is complete nonsense compared with the manga. They shouldn't be compared at all. The movies are essentially their own canon that does whatever it wants and doesn't need to make sense at all let alone with the manga. Shiki is obviously a beastly powerful pirate. His rubbish (considering who his opponent was) performance in Strong World is completely irrelevant to his manga canon strength. They should be viewed as completely separate versions of OP that have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## NO (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at 1 because Mihawk is a toss-up.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 16, 2015)

Only takes 1


----------



## Gohara (Jul 16, 2015)

1. Akainu wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  I think Akainu at this point is around Yonkou level, which I would say is a level above Mihawk.

2. Shiki wins with mid to high difficulty.  Shiki is a rival to Roger and Prime Whitebeard, so he should be one of the most powerful Yonkou.

3. Sengoku wins with high to extremely high difficulty.  Sengoku is the Fleet Admiral of the most powerful Pirate generation so far, so he's likely special even for a Fleet Admiral.

4. Garp wins with mid to high difficulty.  Garp is more powerful than most Yonkou.

5. It can go either way.  I would say both are around low to mid Yonkou level.

6. Whitebeard wins with around mid difficulty at most.  Whitebeard is around the most powerful level in the series.

7. Roger wins with around mid difficulty at most.  Roger is around the most powerful level in the series.

Of course, this is all just IMO.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 16, 2015)

Stops at 3 or 4.


----------



## SacredX (Jul 16, 2015)

I really can't see him beating Roger or Whitebeard, so those two are out.  On the other hand, he will probably beat Mihawk and Shiki in a fight, though I admittedly remember very little of what Shiki can do.

The middle three gets really hazy for me.  "Maybe, maybe not" is how I generally feel.  I heavily dislike most "prime" characters and believe _most_ of them to be overrated when compared to their original selves.

Overall there's no way he's passing 6 and he at least makes it to 3.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 17, 2015)

SacredX said:


> I really can't see him beating Roger or Whitebeard, so those two are out.  On the other hand, he will probably beat Mihawk and Shiki in a fight, though I admittedly remember very little of what Shiki can do.
> 
> The middle three gets really hazy for me.  "Maybe, maybe not" is how I generally feel.  I heavily dislike most "prime" characters and believe _most_ of them to be overrated when compared to their original selves.
> 
> Overall there's no way he's passing 6 and he at least makes it to 3.





Just sayin... I'm pretty sure that Garp knows what Akainu is capable off, and he seemed pretty confident.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 17, 2015)

Loses to the last four, especially Prime Roger, WB, and Garp.


I see people are still denying Garp's greatness.

Probably out of fear.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 17, 2015)

Wans't Prime-Shiki a hell of a fighter enough strong to give decent fights to Roger and Primebeard?

Even if he was weaker than Prime Garp and Prime Rayleigh he could eventually win against Saka with extreme diff


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 17, 2015)

> 1. Mihawk



Akainu Wins



> 2. Prime-Shiki



Akainu Wins



> 3. Prime-Sengoku



Akainu Wins



> 4. Prime-Garp



Can go either way.



> 5. Prime-Rayleigh



Akainu Wins



> 6. Prime-WB



Loses Extreme difficulty



> 7. Prime-Roger



Loses Extreme difficulty


----------



## Coruscation (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think prime Shiki is weaker than than Sengoku and maybe not even Rayleigh. I also don't think Rayleigh is stronger than Garp. Mihawk doesn't even have to be weaker than the likes of prime Sengoku either. So the order is a little odd. I'd say Akainu is 99% guaranteed to lose at prime Garp and he might lose to either of the fighters before that. It would be easier to give odds for each battle:

Akainu vs. Mihawk = 50/50
Akainu vs. Shiki = 50/50
Akainu vs. Sengoku = 50/50
Akainu vs. Garp = 5/95
Akainu vs. Rayleigh = 20/80
Akainu vs. Whitebeard = 0/100
Akainu vs. Roger = 0/100

This doesn't mean I think the first 3 are necessarily all equal or that the order of strength is like the above. This is just roughly how strong I feel each character is likely to turn out relative to Akainu.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah stops at Garp definitely IMO.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 17, 2015)

Goes down somewhere between 2 and 4.


----------



## Six (Jul 17, 2015)

He stops at Garp.


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2015)

I feel that Akainu grew over the timeskip. I think he now bridged the gap that existed between him and old Whitebeard (before his sickness). So, I think he stops at prime Garp.


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2015)

VoDe said:


> Just sayin... I'm pretty sure that Garp knows what Akainu is capable off, and he seemed pretty confident.



Believing you have the ability to defeat someone =/= _actually_ possessing the ability to defeat someone.

So far, Garp in his old age hasn't demonstrated anything to place him above Akainu nor does he have greater hype. On similar or equal standing for certain but not decisively superior.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 17, 2015)

1. Mihawk wins with higher end of high diff
2. Akainu wins with lower end of high diff
3. Akainu wins with high diff
4. Garp wins with high diff
5. Rayleigh wins with high diff
6. WB wins with lower end of high diff
7. Roger wins with lower end of high diff

So he stops at 1.


----------



## Freechoice (Jul 18, 2015)

That's better

Garp > Akainu always and forever


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Y'all be wrong once Akainu beat the shit out of Fujitora and then ravage every shit in OP.

The only sure wins here are WB and Roger.

Akainu has a potential to match Garp (sorry brochoice)

Garp >>> Akainu in terms of character, but power is something else


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jul 22, 2015)

King Itachi said:


> Stops at Round 1



This

Akainu gets high diffed by Mihawk


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 23, 2015)

Shiki is so fucking overrated it's not even funny.
He isn't beating Sakazuki.
He was a loser who needed an entire fleet to even battle Roger, he got absolutely destroyed by Garp and Sengoku, half of Marineford was destroyed so what, that doesn't prove the fight was close.
Shiki is AT BEST Kizaru lvl, I don't even believe he'd beat Kizaru honestly.

Keep wanking the old gen.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 23, 2015)

Please show those panels that Garp and Sengoku destroyed Shiki.Shiki was about to defeat Roger but the storm saved him...so the fleet wasn't just to battle him.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 23, 2015)

Akainu mid difs all those he has better stats than and stops at the one with better stats. They mid dif.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 23, 2015)

> Shiki was about to defeat Roger but the storm saved him...so the fleet wasn't just to battle him.


His MASSIVE FLEET was about to defeat 1 SHIP.
Shiki was a loser who couldn't stand up to anyone in a battle, he needed an entire fleet to even attack Roger, because he is a weakling, he didn't go fight Roger by himself, instead he sent his men to the dirty work for him.



> Please show those panels that Garp and Sengoku destroyed Shiki.


No need to show those panels, half of Marineford was destroyed because Shiki was getting thrown around by Garp, we've seen Garp a feek days after the battle and he's in perfect condition.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 23, 2015)

giantbiceps said:


> 1. Mihawk
> 2. Prime-Shiki
> 3. Prime-Sengoku
> 4. Prime-Garp
> ...



Stops at 4. He can't beat the last three either for that matter.


----------



## Amol (Jul 23, 2015)

1. Mihawk : Akainu beats him with High diff.
2. Prime-Shiki : It could go either way.
3. Prime-Sengoku : It could go either way.
4. Prime-Garp : Garp Mid(High) diffs or High(low) diffs him
5. Prime-Rayleigh : Dark King High diffs him.
6. Prime-WB : Primebeard Mid(High) diffs him
7. Prime-Roger : Pirate King Mid(High) diffs him.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> Stops at 1 because Mihawk is a toss-up.



Oh jay you should know better than that or is this another great troll?


----------



## felixng2008 (Jul 23, 2015)

Dies in round 1.


----------



## EmilyEvelan (Jul 27, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> His MASSIVE FLEET was about to defeat 1 SHIP.
> Shiki was a loser who couldn't stand up to anyone in a battle, he needed an entire fleet to even attack Roger, because he is a weakling, he didn't go fight Roger by himself, instead he sent his men to the dirty work for him.
> 
> 
> No need to show those panels, half of Marineford was destroyed because Shiki was getting thrown around by Garp, we've seen Garp a feek days after the battle and he's in perfect condition.




Yes, because ganging fodder on a single character was effective when during One Piece? That fleet was likely for ship to ship combat and for Roger's fodder if he had any. It doesn't mean anything that he used a fleet against Roger's ship. Also, if you had a massive fleet and you're going against the Pirate King, will you go alone or take all your firepower?
Show the panels anyway. I want to see Shiki get rekt by Garp. Oh wait...
---

1. Mihawk: Akainu low to mid difficulty (Admiral > Shichibukai, also, Mihawk lacks feats that I know of)
2. Prime-Shiki: low difficulty (Took on both Sengoku and Garp for a while, overpowered fruit, rival of Roger etc etc)
3. Prime-Sengoku: Sengoku low-mid difficulty (Equal and compared to Garp)
4. Prime-Garp: Garp low-mid difficulty (Almost caught Roger. I'm a Garp wanker. Deal with it.)
5. Prime-Rayleigh: either way extreme difficulty (Old- almost on par with Kizaru, who is a little weaker than Akainu. Tossup in his prime)
6. Prime-WB: no difficulty (Same deal with Rayleigh, but old age and sickness took a MUCH larger impact on WB)
7. Prime-Roger: no difficulty (No feats, but tons of hype)
Stops at Shiki.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jul 27, 2015)

Mihawk is only weaker than Prime WB and Prime Roger and they would need extreme diff to win

OP can't get the order right 

2015 and the swordsman-haters still being dumb i see


----------

